# Please tell me if you think the stones I'm about to order, are the right ones for my needs.



## jimyfirm (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm new to knifes and sharpening, I'm trying to decide what knives I think I need. In the mean time I'd like to order 2 or 3 stones, I think the Naniwa Professional Chosera 1000, 3000 and 5000 is a good start. I'm looking for stones that aren't to soft and cut fast. I think those stones will be fine for sharpening good carbon knifes, I'd also like to sharpen softer knifes on them as well. Thats the part I know nothing about, will it ruin the stone? If it will damage the stones is there a product available that I could sharpen both types of steel with?


----------



## chinacats (Jun 30, 2015)

Naniwa stones are fine...I wouldn't think you'd need 1,3 and 5k. Maybe 1 and 3 or 1 and 5 depending on how you like your edges. Eventually you will want to add a coarse stone to the mix.

You'll need something to flatten your stones with as well and I would recommend a diamond plate for this.


----------



## jimyfirm (Jun 30, 2015)

I've read that softer steel can clog the stone, I don't know if thats true or not. If it is, and my stone gets loaded up with the softer steel, how do i clean the stone?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 30, 2015)

The older iteration of the Naniwa professional stone (Chosera) included a nagura, not sure if the professional stones do or not? The diamond plate could be used for this in conjunction with flattening


----------



## jimyfirm (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok thanks! Just so I'm clear, if the stone gets clogged I can use the diamond flat plate to unclog the stone?


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 30, 2015)

Correct


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 30, 2015)

Was meant to be a


----------



## jimyfirm (Jun 30, 2015)

Any recommendations for a sharpening book? I look on Amazon and see quite a few, like everything else, there are good ones, bad ones and everything in-between. Just like to get some opinions

Thanks in advance


----------



## chinacats (Jun 30, 2015)

The best is here!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 30, 2015)

jimyfirm said:


> Any recommendations for a sharpening book? I look on Amazon and see quite a few, like everything else, there are good ones, bad ones and everything in-between. Just like to get some opinions
> 
> Thanks in advance



I think you are much better off watching Jon Broida's videos then reading a book.


----------



## jimyfirm (Jun 30, 2015)

WOW! Ok... That looks like a lot to take in. Thank you again. Now one more question, the "which knife should I buy questionnaire." Do I just answer all the questions and make a new thread in the "The Kitchen Knife" thread?


----------



## daveb (Jun 30, 2015)

That would do it. 

Stones are pretty subjective, differences are more nuances than absolute. (Unlike knives - ha!) I prefer others but if Naniwa are readily available they should work well for you. +1 to CCats 1 and 3K OR 1 and 5K suggestion.


----------



## gic (Jul 1, 2015)

If you want naniwa maybe the 800 instead of the 1000, then the 3k and 5k or even the 800, 3k and naniwa snow white?

but look in the Gesshin line from Jon,


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 1, 2015)

I go from the Chosera 1000 straight to a Gesshin 8000. No reason, in my opinion, to have anything in between, given how quickly the Gesshin cuts. The Gesshin is softer than the Chosera, but not what I would consider a soft stone, per se. Soaking the Gesshin for long periods helps it to resist gouging. A Chosera 8000 would be a good choice, as well, and the Chosera is certainly more gouge resistant than the Gesshin, but the Gesshin cuts more quickly in my experience, and gives a great final edge more quickly.

Having said all of that, I wouldn't get a fine stone until you are experienced. The Chosera 1000 is a good place to start, because it is hard to gouge, and beginners gouge stones _a lot_ (at least I know I did, when I started many moons ago). A 1000 stone will give a very good, very usable edge, if used correctly. Once you can get a great edge with the Chosera 1000, then move add finer stones.


----------



## JohnF (Jul 1, 2015)

The Gesshin Stone Set 400, 2000, 6000S just came back in stock on JKI today. 

I just ordered mine today as well. Thanks DaveB for the recommendation.


----------



## jimyfirm (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks John... I decided to go with the Gesshin stone, which brings me to one last question. I don't know the difference between splash and soak stones. Well other than the obvious, one you soak and one you just add a little water on top. Is there an advantage to one verse the other?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 1, 2015)

jimyfirm said:


> Thanks John... I decided to go with the Gesshin stone, which brings me to one last question. I don't know the difference between splash and soak stones. Well other than the obvious, one you soak and one you just add a little water on top. Is there an advantage to one verse the other?



Splash stones are more convenient. Anything else comes down to individual stone properties, as some soakers suck, and some splashers suck, and some soakers rule, and some splashers rule.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 1, 2015)

My perma soakers are pretty convenient. Always at the ready.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 1, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> My perma soakers are pretty convenient. Always at the ready.



That's the other side, sure. Not everybody wants to have stones soaking permanently, though.


----------



## jimyfirm (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm going to start with 1 stone, a medium one. Of the 3 gesshin, 1000 soak, 1200 splash and gesshin 2000. Which one would you suggest and if you don't mind, why?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 1, 2015)

jimyfirm said:


> I'm going to start with 1 stone, a medium one. Of the 3 gesshin, 1000 soak, 1200 splash and gesshin 2000. Which one would you suggest and if you don't mind, why?



1200 splash. It's a very good stone, and doesn't require too much to get it working.


----------



## jimyfirm (Jul 1, 2015)

OK will do. Thanks for the help and guidance. Now to figure out what first knife er two knifes to buy. I'll fill out the questionnaire and start a new thread.


----------



## daveb (Jul 1, 2015)

The 2K. No question. It's aggressive enough to do some rough stuff. It's the final edge you'll need for your chef and petty knives. It's my "If you could only have one..." stone. You can add to it later depending on your needs.

But a 1K / 6K combo would be a close 2nd.

Edit: I was typing slow. Bear in mind that it's doubtful any two folks on here sharpen with the same setup. Figure what will work for you.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 1, 2015)

daveb said:


> The 2K. No question. It's aggressive enough to do some rough stuff. It's the final edge you'll need for your chef and petty knives. It's my "If you could only have one..." stone. You can add to it later depending on your needs.
> 
> But a 1K / 6K combo would be a close 2nd.



I'd rather have the coarser stone as a beginner. Makes it a lot easier to fix mistakes.


----------



## jimyfirm (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I'll be ordering the gesshin 1200 as soon as its available along with a diamond plate. Then one of the few left handed choices thats available on JKI.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 6, 2015)

Unfortunately, I have to agree with daveb on this. Gesshin 2K is one hell of a stone.


----------



## jimyfirm (Jul 6, 2015)

I was just looking over the med stones at jki. I see there's a 1500 any info on that stone?


----------



## daveb (Jul 6, 2015)

Jon is usually just a phone call away. Cept on Thursdays.


----------



## jimyfirm (Jul 6, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone had any feedback on this stone


----------



## daveb (Jul 6, 2015)

I think he introduced it yesterday. I could have my stones mixed up.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 7, 2015)

Ruso said:


> Unfortunately, I have to agree with daveb on this. Gesshin 2K is one hell of a stone.



It absolutely is, but context counts.


----------

